# How much does your Hav sleep every day?



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Just wondering if there is a norm for the amount Hav's sleep everyday? Fionn is 16 weeks old. On the days I work from home, he can sleep a lot. Like, almost all day!! We do go on three walks most days (morning, lunch, dinner) for 20 mins or so each and we'll have some play and training time, but other than that, lazzzzzy. He seems to be most active in the evening. I'm just curious to know how much your Hav sleeps and his/her age. I know dogs are big sleepers, but I'm interested to know how Fionn compares to other Havs.

Thanks!
Jan


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Cey is lazy like that too, though a lot of it depends on our schedule and what he is used to. When his dog sitter was coming to pick him up twice a week, on those days he would be excited when I would leave for work (she would pick him up from my house a bit later). When she switched the schedule one week and picked him up on a day that he wasn't used to, she said he was lazy and sleepy all day and seemed to want to go home!

Now that we haven't had a sitting situation for him for a few weeks, I think he sleeps pretty much all day when I am not home. He lays down when I go to leave (he knows I am going to work, when I am not going to work he will be right on my heels) and is sleeping when I get home. Luckily, though, I got a great deal on a doggie daycare right down the street and he will be starting there twice a week next week. I am sure he will quickly adjust to running his little heart out on those days, and back to sleeping the rest of them!

Seriously though, even though he loves to go the dog park or do things or meet people, he is also perfectly content to laze around all day with me, even on the weekends. Which is perfect for me


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh he's almost 7 months...


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

ok, that's good to know and sounds a lot like Fionn. On the weekends, when there is lots of activity, he happily partakes, but during the week he seems equally content to sleep!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Pooch said:


> ok, that's good to know and sounds a lot like Fionn. On the weekends, when there is lots of activity, he happily partakes, but during the week he seems equally content to sleep!


I personally like having a mellow one


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Me too


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

My 8.5 week old sleeps all the time, but the 12 week old never slows down unless he is cooling his belly on the tile floor!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

crazymasons said:


> My 8.5 week old sleeps all the time, but the 12 week old never slows down unless he is cooling his belly on the tile floor!


8 week old pups tend to sleep a lot anyway - don't be surprised if Leia turns out to be a total firecracker lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

My Molly I think is average, somewhere between twelve to fourteen hours. The younger pups are like babies and sleep more. Weekends Molly will sleep as long as us. Thank God. ound:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody sleeps quite a bit. He's in his crate/pen set up a lot at work, although I do let him out in the office a bit. Lately he's so intent on not leaving the floor mat alone that he ends up getting put back in. He mostly naps in there. When I take him out every couple of hours to go to the washroom I'd think he'd be raring to go, but I'll take him outside and he'll sit or lie down in the grass! He's high energy in short bursts and then tires out. When it's nice and I'm able to take him for a walk after work (about 40 minutes) he's usually pooped out for the night. I always think "oh now he'll wake up in the middle of the night wanting to play", but he never does. He's mostly content to laze around. That suits me fine, I didn't want a super high energy dog.


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

heatherk said:


> 8 week old pups tend to sleep a lot anyway - don't be surprised if Leia turns out to be a total firecracker lol


Oh I won't be, in fact, I totally anticipate it. I always seem to pick the spunky pup even if they aren't being "spunky" at that moment!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie sleeps all night 9-10 hrs typically (YES, I know we are BLESSED!!) and then will sleep while I am out during the day, anywhere from 3-5 hrs... and then is awake doing what ever we are doing the rest of the time! She is 13 months.


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

Well....just found out I have to get up every 3 hours all night long to make sure lil'bit o' dynomite eats! SOOOOO so much for all the puppy sleeping!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

crazymasons said:


> Well....just found out I have to get up every 3 hours all night long to make sure lil'bit o' dynomite eats! SOOOOO so much for all the puppy sleeping!


What? Medical reasons??


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

heatherk said:


> What? Medical reasons??


Because she is so extremely tiny.  I really didn't want such a small pup, but gah out of hundreds of Havs she totally stole my heart!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have found puppies sleep the most................and depending on what I am doing, the boys will be awake (if I am active). If I am sitting around not doing to much, the boys will grab a nap or just chill out. 

When I am sleeping whether it is at night or during the day...the boys ...well Jack will sleep with me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci is lazy, she takes alot of naps...like cat naps though....one eye open


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Gucci is lazy, she takes alot of naps...like cat naps though....one eye open


Cey too, when I am home. All I have to do is get up and he is immediately awake, ready to follow me from room to room


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

heatherk said:


> Cey too, when I am home. All I have to do is get up and he is immediately awake, ready to follow me from room to room


ha ha...Brody is like this too. I can think he is totally sound asleep and dead to the world, but no matter how quietly I try to sneak away I'll turn around and he'll be right there.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

misstray said:


> ha ha...Brody is like this too. I can think he is totally sound asleep and dead to the world, but no matter how quietly I try to sneak away I'll turn around and he'll be right there.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Puppies sleep a lot. You have to remember they are little babies.

Jack will be one next week. He gets up around 7. He lies about until around 10 and crashes for a long nap until 2 or 3. More laying about until 9. Then he is out for the night.

The laying about is punctuated by RLH, tail-chasing, and cat-pouncing moments.


----------



## Havanese0330 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wrigley (16 weeks) woke up at 7:30 today after going to bed at 11:30 last night since we had company over. This is actually pretty late for him. He actually went up to our bedroom, sat in front of the door, looked at me as if to say, "please open the door, I am sleepy." Upon opening the door, he went straight to his crate and zonked out. I was so proud! This morning, after his usual morning treat, breakfast, chasing the kitten like a madman, and some unsuccessful stairs training, he is completely zonked out sleeping on the couch. I notice he will sleep most of the day, with intermittent play times, eat times, and potty times.He seems to have LOTS of energy at around 8:00 PM--which is perfect because then he sleeps like a log!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie and Nellie are our furry alarm clocks,through the week days we go to bed at about ten thirty,and the pups start waking at about six,but really wake me at six thirty each day,then at the week ends we go to bed about eleven thirty,so the pups wake an hour later,so it works out very well,they snooze on and off through out the day,we have a good hours walk each day unless the weather is foul[like today and yesterday]then they race around the house bouncing off the furniture etc,generally having a good old play fight,especially when we are trying to watch or listen to something on the TV!It seems the more exercise they have the more they want.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

misstray said:


> ha ha...Brody is like this too. I can think he is totally sound asleep and dead to the world, but no matter how quietly I try to sneak away I'll turn around and he'll be right there.


Usually when I turn around, Jack is standing on the endtable with his nose buried in my glass. sigh. No glasses get reused by humans in our home.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> Usually when I turn around, Jack is standing on the endtable with his nose buried in my glass. sigh. No glasses get reused by humans in our home.


What's in the glass that so interesting to Jack? Just wondering....


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Winston is 4 and sleeps ALOT. He's super mellow and I love that. He's sleeping in the corner right now. LOL.


----------

